# City Smog



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

Post pics of cities that suffer from smog.

Sydney australia quite frequently suffers from it. The polloution generated is swept down the blue mountians which is to the west of the cbd, the poloution then creates a blanket of smog that covers the city.

Sydney Australia



























I believe L.A has the same probelm due to its massive mountains that surrond it.


















Either way its bad for our health and environment.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

About Los Angeles:



> The number of Stage 1 smog alerts has declined from over 100 per year in the 1970s to almost zero in the new millennium.


local geography and marine layers are often a problem. In the Netherlands, we may pollute the same amount as Los Angeles, but because of atmospheric differences, smog is almost never a real issue here.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

London


















Much more common in the summer than in winter.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

bowl cities like LA and Sydney trap the smog in the basin, with no way of it escaping. Its disgusting and the main thing i would change about LA other than a massive rail system, which might kill two birds with one stone. How about the Chinese cities, they have massive amounts of pollution. any pics of that?


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

I think i can dig up some pictures of Beijing back in July when i was there.

Truly amazing amounts of smog. It makes LA look like a meadow in the forest.

A person could literally taste the air.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Toronto-We have quite the problem.

by *FireinCairo*









by *Alan Maryniuk*









I can imagine Mexico City will be bad too.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah, it gets smoggy and hazy here at times here too.










This is the Hartford skyline from a webcam on top of a hill several kms to the west of the city last summer. You couldn't even see the skyline at all. It was 35 degrees that day. 

The city is in a valley, and while the hills surrounding the valley are not very tall, they do a good job of keeping smog and heat here in the summer if it's humid enough. Being inland helps too, we don't have the sea breeze that cities like Boston or New York have at times.

Last summer, I remember hearing about smog warnings a few times.

This is how Hartford looked from that webcam a few days later, when it was cooler.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen is flat like a pancake so smog is rarely a problem - but in really hot and humid summer days with no wind it can get hazy..


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

Mexico City has horrible smong in the wintertime. It is by far the worst I have ever experienced. It is surreal to land at the airport in wintertime. You barely even see the city; there's just a giant low-lying cloud.

Regarding pollution in general, some days I cannot wear my contact lenses. A light film of black soot covers exposed skin at the end of the day. hno:

The rainy season is MUCH better, and pollution isn't too bad.

I can't imagine how bad Beijing must be. I hear it is much worse than Mexico City, which is just incredible.

New York doesn't seem to have much smog, or at least not relative to other big cities. It's only hazy on the hottest summer days. Maybe's it's because NYC lies directly on the ocean, is very breezy and surrounding by mostly low-lying land? :dunno:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

I have spent lots of time in Sydney. If people think Sydney suffers from smog I'm amazed. Compared to any big city I have visited this city has the cleanest air. Compared to Hong Kong....


----------



## Olympiaki-Agones (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, sometimes I wonder how people from Casablanca and Teheran can live with such air pollution above them!

These two cities were the ones where I used to have red eyes and migrains most of the times because the smog. There is so much that even when you are taking a shower the water becomes as gray as the skies of both cities.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> I have spent lots of time in Sydney. If people think Sydney suffers from smog I'm amazed. Compared to any big city I have visited this city has the cleanest air. Compared to Hong Kong....



Well compared to Hong Kong, obviously Hong Kong is worse. Sydney suffers from smog occasionally, not all the time. :bash:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Hong Kong


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

HAHAHAHA :hahaha: ^^ i was like, "where is the smog"?

But yeah, my worst experience was in LA, omg, especially in winter.


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Honolulu is basically smog free, we know how to run a city well.


----------



## Jesse24 (Jan 15, 2008)

cairns has a little sometimes with the huge mountains on both sides of the city. The people from the tablelands complain about cairns smelling or something:nuts:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

xXFallenXx said:


> I think i can dig up some pictures of Beijing back in July when i was there.
> 
> Truly amazing amounts of smog. It makes LA look like a meadow in the forest.
> 
> A person could literally taste the air.


When I was in China last year, the smog kept giving me terrible head aches, and making my eyes sore. It was such an annoyance, as I'd always wanted to see China and this f*cking smog wouldn't go away. It ruined a lot of views as well, views which I'd been dying to see since I was little.

I never even dreamt of air pollution being that bad. Nothing I've seen anywhere else on Earth even comes close.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

city_thing said:


> When I was in China last year, the smog kept giving me terrible head aches, and making my eyes sore. It was such an annoyance, as I'd always wanted to see China and this f*cking smog wouldn't go away. It ruined a lot of views as well, views which I'd been dying to see since I was little.
> 
> I never even dreamt of air pollution being that bad. Nothing I've seen anywhere else on Earth even comes close.


Exactly!!! In Beijing I always had a horrible head ache, my eyes hurt, and even though i normally have no problems, there were sometimes when it was difficult to breath.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

It would be bad if the smog stayed around for the olympics,


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Vrysxy said:


> HAHAHAHA :hahaha: ^^ i was like, "where is the smog"?
> 
> But yeah, my worst experience was in LA, omg, especially in winter.


thats very odd, considering we dont have bad smog at all during the winter. It was probably the marine layer that you were mistaken for smog. happens all the time.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

icracked said:


> Honolulu is basically smog free, we know how to run a city well.


There's a lot more to smog than "running a city well" (Hong Kong, for instance, is certainly run a lot better than Honolulu yet still suffers from heavy smog), natural geographic/topographic factors are more important than anything, as is the population, and surrounding human geography. The economy and the prevalence of industry within it is also a factor, though I suppose that can be debatable as to whether or not it would fall into running a city successfully.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> thats very odd, considering we dont have bad smog at all during the winter. It was probably the marine layer that you were mistaken for smog. happens all the time.


I don't know, but yeah, i dont go to LA very often so i think it was a layer of "clouds" :nuts:


----------



## GridSky (Sep 17, 2007)

A study from a few years back revealed that breathing the air in Mexico City was equivalent to smoking two packs of cigarettes a day.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens is one of the hottest capitals in Europe...it is also in a VERY distinctive basin. 
These two elements make smog in Athens quite horrendous as you have probarbly heard before...but its certainly improving.

The smog in Athens is sometimes very obvious, a line of brown that floats above the white sprawl of the city. 

Severe day









Moderate day









Happy day


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

xXFallenXx said:


> Exactly!!! In Beijing I always had a horrible head ache, my eyes hurt, and even though i normally have no problems, there were sometimes when it was difficult to breath.


When I went to China, I was a pack per day smoker (I've now been smoke free for 2 months though) - but when I was there I didn't have any desire to smoke at all, I was getting all the toxic crap that I needed from the air alone. I'd probably smoked 2 cigarettes in the entire day, and get the other 18 cigarette's worth from breathing naturally.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skybean said:


> Hong Kong


HONG KONG LOST IN PICTURE!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skybean said:


> Hong Kong


HONG KONG LOST IN THIS PICTURE!


----------

